# TV Tipp Dienstag, 21.45 Uhr: ARD zu Handy Payment



## sascha (5 September 2005)

Am Dienstag, 06. September, 21.45 Uhr, ist Handy Payment ein Thema in der Sendung "ARD Plusminus". Sven Herold, der Autor des Berichtes, hat in den vergangenen Wochen für seinen Beitrag intensiv bei Kunden und Anbietern (und auch hier im Forum) recherchiert. Plusminus dürfte das erste TV-Magazin sein, dass sich in dieser Ausführlichkeit mit dem neuen Zahlungsmittel auseinandersetzt. Wir dürfen gespannt sein - zumal Herold kein Unbekannter ist: Der Redakteur des Hessischen Rundfunks hat in der Vergangenheit für seine investigativen Recherchen diverse Preise gewonnen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/ schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung: geänderte Anfangszeit 22.15 Uhr!


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

Schön recherchiert, jedoch trotzdem wieder ein einseitiger Bericht.

Als Beispiel wurden nur wieder ein paar wenige schwarze Schafe vorgeführt, der Rest der seriösen Betreiber ebenfalls abgestempelt.


----------



## Rex Cramer (8 September 2005)

jemand12345 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Beispiel wurden nur wieder ein paar wenige schwarze Schafe vorgeführt, der Rest der seriösen Betreiber ebenfalls abgestempelt.


Ja, da scheiden sich wahrscheinlich wieder einmal die Geister: Wo ist weiß, wo schwarz und wo bewegt sich die Grauzone denn jetzt? Die ganzen seriösen Betreiber könnten sich ja selbst mal stark machen gegen die wenigen schwarzen Schafe. Komischerweise haben die beim Dialer schon tatenlos zugesehen. Vielleicht hängt´s aber auch damit zusammen. Ja, ich weiß. Alter Hut...


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

jemand12345 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Beispiel wurden nur wieder ein paar wenige schwarze Schafe vorgeführt, der Rest der seriösen Betreiber ebenfalls abgestempelt.



Der Rest der seriösen Betreiber, wer soll das bitte sein?
Gibt es denn bei diesem Bezahlsystem seriöse Betreiber?
Wenn ja, warum unternehmen die seriösen Betreiber nichts gegen die schwarze Schafe?


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

Das sind haltlose Pauschalisierungen.

Wie sollten denn "seriösen" Betreiber gegen schwarze Schafe vorgehen?

Öffentlich machen und ihr eigenes Zahlungsmittel damit runterziehen?


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

jemand12345 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind haltlose Pauschalisierungen.
> 
> Wie sollten denn "seriösen" Betreiber gegen schwarze Schafe vorgehen?
> 
> Öffentlich machen und ihr eigenes Zahlungsmittel damit runterziehen?



Schon mal was von dem Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb gehört?


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

Die Betreiber haben sicherlich Besseres vor, als die kostenpflichtigen Mitgliederbereiche der Konkurrenz zu kontrollieren.


----------



## drboe (8 September 2005)

jemand12345 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sollten denn "seriösen" Betreiber gegen schwarze Schafe vorgehen?


Wer immer Du bist, eines muss ich wirklich loben: man kann im Zusammenhang mit diesen Abzockern nicht anders, als "seriös" in Anführungszeichen zu schreiben.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

jemand12345 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Betreiber haben sicherlich Besseres vor, als die kostenpflichtigen Mitgliederbereiche der Konkurrenz zu kontrollieren.


Wenn die Betreiber  „Besseres“  (was das auch immer sein mag) vorhaben, scheint es diese Betreiber wohl auch nicht groß zu stören mit den schwarzen  Schafen in einem Topf geworfen zu werden.


----------



## sascha (8 September 2005)

Solange man gemeinsam gut verdient, hackt die eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aus. Umso mehr müssen wir auf die Regulierung hoffen. Wenn es erstmal feste Regeln gibt, wird man mit Argusaugen darauf achten, dass der Mitbewerber sich keine Wettbewerbsvorteile durch Unterschreitung der Mindestvorgaben verschafft. Man kennt das.


----------



## KatzenHai (8 September 2005)

Wobei mir vor den "regeln" tatsächlich wieder graust - da wird wieder eine Exekutivbehörde (die auch andere Aufgaben hat) beauftragt, Handypay-Regeln zu erlassen - und dann gibt es wieder Traueranzeige-Fenstervorgaben und Texterlasse gem. _Sie schließen ein kostenpflichtiges Abo zu xx €/Woche ab, wenn Sie den Code ABCDE jetzt im Internet eingeben. Wollen Sie das wirklich?_.

An alle Wahlkämpfer und zukünftigen Landesregierer:

Ein einfacher Paragraf im BGB würde vieles allgemein vereinfachen. Mal ein einfacher, kurzüberlegter Vorschlag:
_§ Nr. nochoffen,wohinersystematischimATpassenwürde

(1) Soll unter Nutzung elektronischer Übertragungswege ein Angebot angenommen werden, welches auf eine wiederholte Leistung gerichtet ist, bedarf die Abgabe der Annahmeerklärung der Schriftform. 

(2) Dies gilt nicht, wenn alle Vertragserklärungen vor Abgabe der Annahmeerklärung in deutlicher Form mitgeteilt wurden, ohne dass der Annahmende hierfür gesonderte Tätigkeiten entfalten müsste.

(3) Der Anbietende trägt die Beweislast dafür, dass die Voraussetzungen des Abs. 2 vor Abgabe der Annahmeerklärung erfüllt waren, sofern er sich auf diese Regelung berufen möchte.

(4) Von diesen Regeln abweichende Vereinbarungen zu Lasten eines Verbrauchers sind unzulässig._
Bei erster Durchsicht müsste da alles drin sein - und nicht nur für Handypay ...

_Gewolltes Doppelposting - einmal hier zum bisherigen Thema als Einwurf - zugleich in gesondertem Thread bei Recht und Gesetz zur inhaltlichen Diskussion. Mit Mod abgestimmt_


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

die ganzen handypay angebote *[...]* sind nun gesperrt. http://www.consultdomain.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10223

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten! Der Satz hat auch so seinen Sinn ...]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> die ganzen handypay angebote *[...]* sind nun gesperrt. http://www.consultdomain.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10223
> 
> *[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten! Der Satz hat auch so seinen Sinn ...]*_ - modaction.sep_


Das ist ja mal ne Meldung.
Was das Fernsehen so bewirken kann.
Bin schon mal gespannt auf die Reaktion von D. aus Wien.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> die ganzen handypay angebote *[...]* sind nun gesperrt. http://www.consultdomain.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10223



Nicht alle! 
Nur als Beispiel wird die Spieleseite aus Graz  noch über Handypay abgerechnet. Unterscheidet sich von den anderen nicht im geringsten.

Welches Kriterium greift für die Sperrung?


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

Kritik schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Kriterium greift für die Sperrung?



Keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht sinds nur die mit Zielgruppe Kinder?
Oder nur die der dort angegeben Anbieter?


----------



## tuxedo (9 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ds Geburtstags-Seite ist wieder für HandyPay freigeschaltet.

Matthias


----------



## Wembley (9 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> die ganzen handypay angebote *[...]* sind nun gesperrt. http://www.consultdomain.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10223
> 
> *[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten! Der Satz hat auch so seinen Sinn ...]*_ - modaction.sep_



Ja es ging da um die komplette Sperrung der Projekte gewisser Brüder. Nun, da gibt es eine gewisse Wohnungsseite, dann zwei Suchmaschinenseiten usw.

Preisfrage: Von wem wurden diese früher betrieben und wer steht jetzt im Impressum?

Ach ja, es gibt ja noch die Seite mit den Hausaufgabenexperten. Wem gehört die? Irgendwie schließt sich der Kreis.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2005)

mittlerweile ist man dazu übergegangen Preisangaben völlig wegzulassen


----------



## dvill (9 September 2005)

Auf der Seite mit dieser "Rufnummernüberprüfung". Das nutzt den von der damaligen RegTP erkannten Tunneleffekt. Die späteren Fenster sehen ähnlich aus, blenden dann aber im Fußbereich Zahlenangaben ein, die die Preisinformation sein sollen.

Hier in Hochglanz (auch ohne Rufnummernüberprüfung).

Das wird auch bei Golem erwähnt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (10 September 2005)

Zwei weitere Beispiele:

Eine gewisse Lehrstellenseite hat auch im Nu den Besitzer gewechselt.
Eine andere Seite, die sich mit Pflanzen beschäftigt, bekam Asyl in Berlin.

Man könnte schon fast schon Wetten darüber abschließen, wann die Hausaufgaben und Malvorlagen wieder online gehen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Seite mit dieser "Rufnummernüberprüfung". Das nutzt den von der damaligen RegTP erkannten Tunneleffekt.
> Die späteren Fenster sehen ähnlich aus, blenden dann aber im Fußbereich Zahlenangaben ein,
> die die Preisinformation sein sollen.


Bei dem einen wird anscheinend auf Plausibilität geprüft, bei dem anderen reicht das Geburtsdatum 
In beiden Fällen erschließt sich mir der Sinn des vorgeschalteten  Fensters nicht, außer dem 
vermuteten Tunneleffekt um User einzulullen und  über die lästige/störende Preisangabe "wegzuhieven".

Diese  ständigen "Basteleien" sind nicht gerade Anlaß  unbedingtes Vertrauen in diese Zahlungsmethode zu erwecken..


----------



## News (10 September 2005)

Apropos Basteleien...auch die "Bastel"-Seite wird im Impressum des Bezahlfensters jetzt den Berlinern (MP) zugeordnet.
Wie z.B. auch die Tierheimeseite - während auf den Homepages nach wie vor die Brüder aus Büttelborn im Impressum stehen.
Also nur so viel Camouflage, wie gerade eben nötig scheint.

Was die Preise angeht: Hier ist nun z.B. auf der Geburtstags- und der Tierheimeseite von "Einmalbeträgen" die Rede. Im ersten Fall 9,98 € für einen Tag, im zweiten 9,99 € für eine Woche.

ABER: Bei der Geburtstagssseite heißt es in den AGB immer noch, der Vertrag ende erst "mit Eingang der Kündigung".
Als wohlmeinender Mensch könnte man dem Anbieter unterstellen, er sei halt noch nicht dazu gekommen, das zu ändern oder habe es vergessen. Trotzdem bleibt die Frage: Was gilt denn nun?

Noch tückischer ist die Tierheimeseite: Hier steht "Einmaliger Zugang". Aber erst in den AGB offenbart sich - nach dem Zusatzklick auf den AGB-Button, versteht sich -, dass der Einmalbetrag  *nur für T-Online-Kunden* gilt.
Alle anderen Kunden schließen also doch ein Abo ab.
Das ist m.E. eindeutig irreführend und daher unzulässig (auch wenn ich bekanntlich kein Jurist bin).


----------



## dvill (10 September 2005)

Wobei sich die Zahlungs-Anbieter nicht streiten müssen, wer die Malvorlagen bekommt. Da gibt es genügend Angebote.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Noch tückischer ist die Tierheimeseite: Hier steht "Einmaliger Zugang". Aber erst in den AGB offenbart sich - nach dem Zusatzklick auf den AGB-Button, versteht sich -, dass der Einmalbetrag  *nur für T-Online-Kunden* gilt.
> Alle anderen Kunden schließen also doch ein Abo ab.
> Das ist m.E. eindeutig irreführend und daher unzulässig (auch wenn ich bekanntlich kein Jurist bin).



Falsch. "Einmalbetrag" kommt NUR bei T-Mobile Kunden. Bei allen anderen "Abonnement: alle 7 Tage Preis: 9,99 EUR ".
Irreführung also scheinbar nur bei Halbwissen. Daher auch die Nummernüberprüfung (Mobilfunkbetreibererkennung). Jeder Mobilfunker hat halt seine Vorgaben. Orakel nützen bei der Bestimmung des Providers wenig. Unzulässig sind in diesem Fall Mutmaßungen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dvill (10 September 2005)

BTW: Bei Golem blieb noch eine Frage offen:


> Im Gespräch mit Golem.de konnte Global Netcom jedoch keine Erklärung dafür liefern, warum in dem ersten Popup-Fenster nicht einmal ein Hinweis darauf erscheint, dass man für den angebotenen Inhalt bezahlen muss.


Gibt es eine Erklärung aus Berlin?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (10 September 2005)

@Andreas: Danke für die Aufklärung. Es hat halt nicht jeder Handys verschiedener Anbieter zum Testen rumliegen, aber nun konnte ich es mit einer "erfundenen" Nummer nachvollziehen.


> Jeder Mobilfunker hat halt seine Vorgaben.


Richtig, und nun dürfen wir mit Interesse abwarten (*), ob die anderen Mobilfunker ihre Vorgaben nicht auch bald ändern und von der Aboabrechnung abrücken.

(*): bzw. darauf hinwirken, wie es Plusminus ja schon getan hat.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Bei Golem blieb noch eine Frage offen:
> 
> 
> > Im Gespräch mit Golem.de konnte Global Netcom jedoch keine Erklärung dafür liefern, warum in dem ersten Popup-Fenster nicht einmal ein Hinweis darauf erscheint, dass man für den angebotenen Inhalt bezahlen muss.
> ...



Wie vorhin beschrieben. Bei jedem Mobilfunkanbieter sind die Vorgaben anders. Auch die Tarifgestaltung. Auf der ersten Seite könnte also kein direkter Tarif/Buchungsintervall angegeben werden. Oder eben z.b. alle 3 Varianten (E+, Vodafone, T-Mobile). Ob das dem besseren Verständnis dient? 

h**p://hpabo.service-url.d*/?account=frt-10009&theme=style1
Das ist z.B. eine andere Lösung

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dvill (10 September 2005)

Schön politisch (=ausweichend) geantwortet. Die Frage war, warum auf der ersten Seite

a) der kommende Bezahlvorgang nicht klipp und klar formuliert ist.

b) die Auswahl des Providers nicht dem Telefonkunden überlassen wird. Der kennt den schon. Er müsste zum Bezahlen nur auf das Logo seines Rechnungsersteller klicken.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Schön politisch (=ausweichend) geantwortet. Die Frage war, warum auf der ersten Seite
> 
> a) der kommende Bezahlvorgang nicht klipp und klar formuliert ist.
> 
> ...



Der kommende Bezahlvorgang wird beim kommenden Bezahlvorgang sehr deutlich formuliert. Bei der Auswahl der Vorwahl wählt der Telefonkunde indirekt seinen Provider. Nach der Wahl wird ihm der entsprechende Tarif und Buchungsintervall angezeigt. (Im zweiten Fenster). Vorher könnten wir den "Rechnungssteller" nur erraten. 
Ob er nun auf ein Logo klickt oder seinen Provider anhand der Vorwahl wählt, sollte egal sein. Nach der Wahl bekommt er seinen Tarif angezeigt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2005)

Wer ist eigentlich dieser Anonoumus "Andreas" der hier pseudooffizielle Statements abliefert? 
Wenn es tatsächlich ein Repräsentant des Berliner Ladens ist, sollte er sich anmelden, 
schließlich bestehen ja mindestens zwei Accounts hier im Forum. So ist das für mich hohles
Gewäsch durch nichts verifiziert oder authorisiert 

cp


----------



## Rex Cramer (10 September 2005)

Ich verstehe auch offen gestanden nicht, was er damit sagen will. Die angegebene URL (verstößt die nicht gegen die NUB) straft ja die vorherige Argumentation Lügen. Da findet plötzlich keine Überprüfung mehr statt. Und da scheint es auch mit dem Tarif kein Problem zu geben.

Halbwahrheiten...

Um auf die Preisangabe zurück zu kommen, die ja nicht möglich ist, bevor man nicht das Mobilfunknetz kennt: Woran liegt das denn? Liegen die Schmerzgrenzen der Mobilfunkbetreiber unterschiedlich hoch, so dass die Kundschaft für identische Leistungen unterschiedliche Tarife zahlen muss?
Oder wäre das zu schwer, bei einer Hand voll Netze den sämtliche Tarife im ersten Fenster zu zeigen? MP hat doch mündige Kunden, die dann wissen müssten, welcher Tarif für sie einschlägig ist.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

Handypayfenster schrieb:
			
		

> Wir überprüfen dann, ob die Handynummer gültig ist.



und Lüge...


----------



## drboe (10 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der *kommende Bezahlvorgang* wird beim *kommenden Bezahlvorgang* sehr deutlich formuliert.


Aha! Erinnert ein wenig an Waschmittelwerbung: "Nur Persil ist 100% Persil!"

M. Boettcher


----------



## tuxedo (10 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist mit den Usern, die per Rufnummernmitnahme ihre Telefonnummer von einem Mobilfunkanbieter zum anderen transferiert haben. Funktioniert da die Übeprüfung via Vorwahl immer noch korrekt? Oder kann man die Vorwahl gar nicht mit der Rufnummer zusammen zu einem anderen Mobilfunkanbieter transferieren? (Meines Wissens kann die Vorwahl durchaus mit übertragen werden).

Und hier nochmal ganz klar die Frage:
Wieso wird nicht schon im ersten Fenster klipp und klar auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit (unabhängig vom Preis) des Angebots hingewiesen? Momentan sind die Formulierungen im ersten Handypay-Fenster so gewählt, dass dem "Kunden" der Kostengedanke gar nicht kommen soll/muss.

Und, Herr Richter, wie verfahren Sie eigentlich mit den Benutzern ihres Zahlungssystem, die auf ihrer Homepage die unwahre Behauptung aufstellen, dass die Seite lediglich mit einem Code geschützt sei (wegen der Suchmaschinen, Besucherströme etc...), den man per Handy anfordern könne. Hier wird ganz klar über die Kostenfplicjhtigkeit des Angebots hinweggetäuscht. Wann wird da mal durchgegriffen?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit den Usern, die per Rufnummernmitnahme ihre Telefonnummer von einem Mobilfunkanbieter zum anderen transferiert haben. Funktioniert da die Übeprüfung via Vorwahl immer noch korrekt?


Die Antwort gibt das Fenster selbst. Da fehlen ein paar Vorwahlbereiche, die vormals Mobilfunkbetreibern zugeordnet waren. Würde eine echte Überprüfung stattfinden, wäre das nicht nötig. Wenn Du im Online-Auftritt von Bild ein wenig stöberst, findest Du übrigens ein alternatives Payray-Fenster. Ganz ohne Überprüfung funktioniert das da. Und es scheint auch für jedes Netz dasselbe Geld zu kosten, wenn man E-Plus mal elegant übersieht.


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

*sehr deutlich formuliert*

Die Heilbronner Stimme informiert heute die Leser mit einer riesigen Überschrift über das Handypayment

 Abzocker entdecken das Mobiltelefon 

etwas dezenter  nachzulesen in der  Onlineausgabe 

Wie sagte doch  Andreas: „……. sehr deutlich formuliert“


----------



## News (10 September 2005)

Schön, dass in dem Artikel der Jurist der VBZ Hamburg erklärt:


> So sehe das Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch beispielsweise vor, dass Leistung und Gegenleistung in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis stehen
> müssen. Das sei bei einem Internetdienst, der Hilfe bei der Vornamensuche anbietet und dafür mit der Handyrechnung horrende Kosten einfordert, nicht gegeben.


Das war bisher schon meine Meinung, aber nun sehe ich sie untermauert. Eine der Abrechnungsfirmen hatte mir gegenüber argumentiert, man könne/wolle/dürfe den Maximalpreis nicht auf weniger als 300€ pro Monat beschränken, weil dann aufwändige und entsprechend teure Angebote nicht möglich seien.
Derartige Angebote (sagen wir z.B.: professionelle Datenbanken) haben die zwei Anbieter AFAIK aber gar nicht im Portfolio.
Insofern werte ich das - bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils - als Pseudo-Argument bzw. als Versuch, mich und andere für dumm zu verkaufen


----------



## Captain Picard (10 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Und, Herr Richter, wie verfahren Sie eigentlich mit den Benutzern ihres
> Zahlungssystem, die auf ihrer Homepage die unwahre Behauptung aufstellen,
> dass die Seite lediglich mit einem Code geschützt sei (wegen der Suchmaschinen,
> Besucherströme etc...), den man per Handy anfordern könne. Hier wird ganz klar über die
> Kostenfplicjhtigkeit des Angebots hinweggetäuscht. Wann wird da mal durchgegriffen?


Wie kommst du zu der festen Überzeugung, dass es der besagte Berliner Unternehmer  ist? 
 Ich sehe nur einen Anonymous, der hier den Anschein erwecken will, dass er authorisierte Statements abgibt.
Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, hat  hier  niemals ein offizieller Vertreter gepostet.

cp


----------

